# Programs for learning the trivium?



## Davidius (Jan 25, 2007)

Hi all,

I originally heard of the Trivium from families who had their children either being educated at home or in private schools. It came up again in a class I'm taking this semester, The Medieval University, and my interest has increased even more. I was wondering if any homeschooling parents out there know of books that provide good programs for teaching/learning the Trivium, ones that suggest certain sequences of study and useful texts. I'd like to study this myself as well as be equipped to teach my own children one day if it's God's will.


----------



## ChristopherPaul (Jan 25, 2007)

David:

Check out the New Albion Academy.

Unfortunately they are not local, but they can certainly steer you in the right direction. I called them up last summer and had a real nice conversation with Andrew Jensen. He was very willing to help and answer any questions. The curriculum appears to be top notch. I am a bit envious of the parents in that area who have access to such a school/resource.

You may want to reach out to Traci (Augusta) here at the PB. She knows many of the people involved with Albion.


----------



## LadyFlynt (Jan 25, 2007)

Also look up the Bluedorns and their book Teaching the Trivium (this one is more Christian home focused).

And The Well Trained Mind.


----------



## Augusta (Jan 25, 2007)

ChristopherPaul said:


> David:
> 
> Check out the New Albion Academy.
> 
> ...




Yes, my girls attend Latin class at New Albions "Wednesday" School. We are not able to attend the school but they support homeschoolers with their Wed. school that offers classes in various liberal arts. They are brand spanking new this year but I know the staff and they are all great Christian brothers and sisters. 

I know of a great website for helping you do it yourself at home. http://www.classical-homeschooling.org/ They give you book lists for a full curriculum for every single grade and tips for teaching it. It is a pretty great resource altogether for many things.


----------



## Davidius (Jan 25, 2007)

Thanks for this info, guys! I may try to get in touch with New Albion soon. As far as teaching _myself_ goes, should I just look at the curricula for younger students and try to adapt something for myself? What I mean is, I obviously can't go through the stuff year-by-year like a child would. Perhaps I should just get Aristotle's work on rhetoric and Porphyry's on logic and just consume that?


----------



## Theoretical (Jan 26, 2007)

The Lost Tools of Learning by Dorothy Sayers might provide helpful advice.


----------

